# Cleveland rtx 2.0 blade wedges



## JT77 (Apr 19, 2015)

Recently I ordered a 52&58 in the black with kbs shafts. 
Had them custom fitted 2 deg flat low bounce 58 standard 52. 
Received them 10 days ago and have been lucky to play a few rounds and get some practice. 
First impressions were that they sit very nice at address, I previously used rtx 1.0 and forged 588 before that. To me the sit more like the forged.  
Performance wise I was impressed at the feel around the green. I'm not a big spinner on half shots but I felt in control when hitting them. 
On the course on full shots they felt smooth and I was getting good stop and control of distance.
I have to say I much prefer the kbs shafts over the tt wedge flex for me I just think I get a better flight and don't feel I have to go as hard at the ball as I feel with the tt ones, but in the 588 I had the tour concept shaft. I would def recommend trying those before choosing. 
For me, a great all round wedge, nice soft feel on all shots great control and stop and gives real confidence when over the ball.


----------



## apj0524 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thumbs up from me too! :thup:

I was recently fitted for these also 2 deg flat and the KBS Spin Shaft Std bounce 2 Dot in 50 Deg and 1 Dot in 54 and 58.  Very happy with them, I like the lower bounce as it seems to suit my shallow AoA and my Pro matched internet prices happy days


----------



## JT77 (Apr 19, 2015)

So far so good.  Happy days. Good deal then. Can get some great offers if u look.


----------



## apj0524 (Apr 19, 2015)

There are but I was a little limited because I had the best results with KBS Hi-Spin Shaft, but they were a good price


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 19, 2015)

Surprised how heavy these were after hearing someone on here complaining that vokeys were too heavy for them.


----------



## JT77 (Apr 19, 2015)

Really mate? I find them light in comparison to the rtx 1, maybe the shaft?


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 19, 2015)

JT77 said:



			Really mate? I find them light in comparison to the rtx 1, maybe the shaft?
		
Click to expand...

I just had a few swipes with Scousers's new ones.  I was just expecting to feel them really light after what I had read on here.


----------

